# Lymphocytes are low?



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I was looking over the lab results of blood work done on my crf cat and I noticed that her absolute lymphocytes are low (they should be between 1500 - 7000/ul and hers are 1344/ul. Is this cause for concern? My vet didn't say anything about it. She is 16 years old.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

According to:

Broadway Veterinary Hospital / Laboratory Assessment Descriptions

a low lymphocyte count can be a normal response to stress and is not typically a matter for concern.

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you Laurie; I appreciate the info! :smile:


----------

